# I wish I knew this - rename mount



## freeme (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been using FreeBSD for a couple years now, but for the life of me can't figure out how to change the name of a mount point!  I set up a server with five HDDs and would like to use the mount /archive instead of, say, /disk2 for consistency across servers.  Please see below for the df output.


```
Filesystem  1K-blocks    Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a   1012974  258802    673136    28%    /
devfs               1       1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/da1s1d 279679700       4 257305320     0%    /disk2
/dev/da2s1d 279679700       4 257305320     0%    /disk3
/dev/da3s1d 279679700       4 257305320     0%    /disk4
/dev/da4s1d 279679700       4 257305320     0%    /disk5
/dev/da0s1e 274596660 1181654 251447274     0%    /usr
/dev/da0s1d   4058062     320   3733098     0%    /var
```

I can't find anything about renaming on the man pages. I traversed sysinstall to no avail--I don't care about losing data but I want to be able to do it all remotely. Any ideas?

Also, is there any way to mount more than one hard drive in the same location?


----------



## vivek (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to edit /etc/fstab and point it to /archives. Once done type

```
umount /disk2
mkdir /archives
mount /dev/da1s1d /archives
df
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

umount(1) the filesystem. Rename the mount point. Edit /etc/fstab to reflect the changes. Mount filesystem again. Done.


----------



## jalla (Jul 21, 2010)

Apart from renaming you could do it with a symlink


```
ln -s /disk2 /archive
```


----------



## jalla (Jul 21, 2010)

freeme said:
			
		

> Also, is there any way to mount more than one hard drive in the same location?



Take a look at mount_unionfs(8)


----------

